# The State Within - BBC1



## Adasunshine (Nov 23, 2006)

Again... another TV programme starring Jason Isaacs (can you tell I'm a fan?  )

This is a collaboration between the British and American TV execs about the British Ambassador (Jason Isaacs) over in America and the various problems that go on behind closed doors.  It's very much centred around terrorism/terrorists and has lots of political intrigue.

Here's a link to the Official BBC Homepage

BBC - The State Within - About The Show

For those in the know... I was devastated last week! What a gruelling episode! 

So again, has anyone seen this? What do you think? Like it or hate it?

xx


----------

